# New photo



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi all, I reworked the lighting a little bit downstairs and I took this photo. I thought I came out pretty well. Good enough to use as my avatar I guess


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Very nice pic. I like the sense of depth, with the trestle bridge and the soft/blurry hill in the background. Looks realistic. Nice job.

TJ


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

very nice, as tjcruiser said, realistic.


----------

